

IBooks embedded HTML boilerplate - TrevorBurnham
https://github.com/TrevorBurnham/iBooks-HTML-Widget-Boilerplate

======
TrevorBurnham
Apple provides very little documentation when it comes to embedding HTML in an
iBook, so I hit a lot of walls when trying to get the examples running for
CoffeeScript: An Interactive Reference
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coffeescript/id498532763?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coffeescript/id498532763?mt=11)).
Hopefully this project will save other developers time and effort as they use
iBooks Author to create interactive book-apps.

